# Sponge filter



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How long would you leave a sponge filter in a established tank to get it seeded.Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Good question  I have never seen this asked before.

From http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=aquariumspongefilters

"In my case I normally remove the sponges and float them in my display tanks for a week, by that time they will have picked up enough bacteria to keep another tank filtered efficiently from day one. Other keepers, that I have spoken to, take the sponges and literally drag them through the gravel of another tank, picking up debris etc. This is instant seeding although I have never tried this method so I cannot comment as to whether it as quick as they say."

From http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Proper-Care-of-Aquarium-Sponge-Media&id=397980

"This can be achieved by simply placing the new sponge in an area of high water flow and high dissolved oxygen or adding a second sponge filter, pre filter, HOB filter, ECT in your aquarium an allowing the sponge media to "seed". The time I generally allow is from 10-14 days for proper bacterial "seeding"."


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Good question  I have never seen this asked before.
> 
> From http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=aquariumspongefilters
> 
> ...


Thanks I would think if i ran it for a week it would be ok , this is what i do with new filter so I quess a sponge would be the same. I just wasnt sure as I have never used one. Thanks again


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome Pat. About a week was my wild guess as well when I read your post.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I would go with a week as well. The only time I think that would be an issue is when you have a bare bottom tank and your other filter is doing such a great job that there isn't much bacteria in the tank.

It think the best way is to mix half of the orginal media with your new one and run it for a few days. That will definately guarentee an good mix.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

